# Could i keep a horse on this property?



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

Sometime this year, i'm getting a horse. But there are NO stables/barns or agistment properties near my house, and my parents don't want to travel. I live on a 2 acre property and was wondering if i would be able to keep a horse on it. The paddock would be about 1.5 acres big. I'd have to do a lot of work to it, but i would be willing. I'd fence it off and put in a shelter.
The problem is it is on a slope, and the only 'flat' part is right down near the river. I plan on getting a horse between 15hh to 17hh and maybe a sheep or alpaca as a companion. I have some photos and was hoping that i could get your opinion on whether i should or shouldn’t keep a horse here. The photos are really bad though Thanks!
Please ignore my crazy dog and geese


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't see any reason you couldn't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks fine except maybe that the grass isn't the best, and kind of patchy. Might be just the time of the year. In the fourth pic, which direction are you facing? I would probably put a shelter there on the other side of the geese.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

sure, if your zoning permits.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

after its fenced and after you check zoning , you will probably need to feed hay
as that is sparse for feed.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't see a problem either. Depending on how much rain and wind you get, I'd put the run-in on top of the hill, open side facing the least wind exposure, to avoid mud. And yes, be prepared to supplement hay.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about a slope. The only flat place on our entire property has a round pen on it and thats it. Our pastures are much steeper than yours with no flat spots so, that would be fine.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it would be fine! You might also want to split it into two, so one part is a sacrifice lot with the run in or shelter and the other one a pasture, that way you could let them a have a little bit of pasture during the summer!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The sloping land keeps horses more fit. While you are thinking of this check out Paddock Paradise, the web site, not the book and see how people have set up their land to encourage movement.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

how much does the river come up when it floods? I would make sure to split the pasture into 2 so when the river comes up you can keep your horse in the upper section till the water is down and you can check fences


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

IMO, with 1.5 acres, you will need to be feeding hay year round. You'll also need a way to dispose of manure, as the area is too small to just have it decompose where it sits or to harrow. So, yes, you can do it, be it will be relatively expensive and a lot of maintenence/manure picking. 

The suggestions for a shelter, a sacrifice area and dividing the area are all spot on.

Do also think about where you're going to ride.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it looks lovely! You will surely need to feed hay; I would consider the grass just a way to keep your horse happy and amused, not real food. But the area looks great. Definitely check out Pasture Paradise for some good ideas on managing the turnout area. Have fun and good luck!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Where in Queensland are you? I lived up there for a substantial part of my life everywhere from Charters Towers/Pentland, Backwater/Rockhampton, Alpha/Aramac area, and down around Roma and it was generally pretty decent for horses. When I lived up in the Territory in the real tropical parts we needed to feed mineral supplements, but I never found the parts of QLD I lived in to be like that much. As for feed, well you just have to watch it I guess, if you are getting enough rain (and according to my uncle near Rockhampton they haven’t had enough this year) you should have enough feed. Talk to the people around there and see what the stocking rate is in an average year, and a bad year, ask them about the mineral content and see if they feed horses or cattle lick. Just fence it in, make sure you have a good secure water supply and it should be fine. If there’s enough grass in the paddock you shouldn’t have to feed the horse hay; hell the only time my work horses got fed was after a day’s work, and they were big days sometimes, most people I have seen overfeed their horses.


----------



## Cane Toad (Dec 20, 2012)

tim62988 said:


> how much does the river come up when it floods? I would make sure to split the pasture into 2 so when the river comes up you can keep your horse in the upper section till the water is down and you can check fences


Do you see the house on ontop of the hill in one of the pictures? I came 2 meters from that so the whole paddock would be flooded. I'm not worried about that, when it floods we evactuate to my cousins house and she has paddocks and stuff so i can/could keep the horse there. I live in Ipswich. I would ride around the paddock, our next door neighbour has a few trails on his land that connects everyone on the street together, and sometimes boys ride there dirtbikes on it. I would ride there, i just have to make sure the boys aren't on their bikes. There are also some, fields and a few trails near my house i would ride on.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

In CA many horses are kept in a 24x24 pen, & w/the rising costs there- even that is a luxury as more pens are measuring 12x24! Of course, they get hay & many rarely see grass.


----------

